# found a ur rally quattro model in local hobby shop



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

Looks like a monte carlo rally model, not sport. It's a REvell and I bought it last night. Gotta jump back into the way back machine and see if I can remember how to build and paint!
http://www.hobbytron.com/model....html


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: found a ur rally quattro model in local hobby shop (tomasepley)*

I work 1 day a week at a hobby shop and I ordered a case of them for my self and we have 2 more left on the shelfs at the shop? I think they are $27.00 each.


----------

